# Ouvrir le tiroir du lecteur CD sur ancien iMac



## sylko (26 Juin 2008)

Un ami avait un problème de démarrage avec son iMac tournesol. J'ai découvert que le problème était dû à son clavier qui était HS. Il a trouvé un nouveau clavier. Le hic, c'est que sur ce vieux clavier, il n'y a pas de touche pour ouvrir le tiroir du lecteur CD. 
Une solution à lui proposer?


----------



## Pharmacos (26 Juin 2008)

Y'a pas un bon vieux script automator qui pourrait le faire ?

Et sinon y'a pas comme sur les PC un petit trou ou l'on peut mettre un trombone, ce qui ouvre le lecteur ?
(je connais pas la tête de la bête..:rose


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Juin 2008)

sylko a dit:


> Un ami avait un problème de démarrage avec son iMac tournesol. J'ai découvert que le problème était dû à son clavier qui était HS. Il a trouvé un nouveau clavier. Le hic, c'est que sur ce vieux clavier, il n'y a pas de touche pour ouvrir le tiroir du lecteur CD.
> Une solution à lui proposer?



La touche F12 fait office de touche d'ouverture sur les claviers qui n'en ont pas, du moins sous OS X (9, j'ai pas testé) !


Par contre, les "Tournesol" relèvent toujours du forum "Mac de bureau". On y va !


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (26 Juin 2008)

Si non, dans 
/Systeme/Bibliothèque/CoreService/Menu Extra, il y à Eject.menu qui en double cliquant vient se placer en haut à droite... et permettra sûrement de faire des heureux.


----------



## Alycastre (26 Juin 2008)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Si non, dans
> /Systeme/Bibliothèque/CoreService/Menu Extra, il y à Eject.menu qui en double cliquant vient se placer en haut à droite... et permettra sûrement de faire des heureux.



J'ai pas de soucis de clavier, mais celle là, je connaissais pas !


----------



## boddy (26 Juin 2008)

Et le bon vieux : redémarrer en tenant le clique de la souris enfoncé ne fonctionne pas ?


----------



## Alycastre (26 Juin 2008)

boddy a dit:


> Et le bon vieux : redémarrer en tenant le clique de la souris enfoncé ne fonctionne pas ?


Oui mais là, c'est, si je ne me trompe, pour une utilisation au quotidien.


----------



## Invité (26 Juin 2008)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Si non, dans
> /Systeme/Bibliothèque/CoreService/Menu Extra, il y à Eject.menu qui en double cliquant vient se placer en haut à droite... et permettra sûrement de faire des heureux.



Respect pour ces "menu extra" !


----------



## sylko (26 Juin 2008)

Merci à tout le monde!  

F12 c'est parfait


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (26 Juin 2008)

Juste un petit rappel, pas forcément valable sur tous les ordinateur :
F12 :
Appui court : DashBoard,
Appui long : Ouverture du tiroir, ou éjection.


----------



## richard-deux (27 Juin 2008)

La réponse a déjà été donnée mais sinon avec iTunes, il y a l'option "éjecter le CD".
Le tiroir du Tournesol s'ouvrira.


----------



## -GF- (15 Avril 2015)

Richard-deux , Merci beaucoup , je vais enfin pouvoir installer OS X


----------



## Invité (15 Avril 2015)

-GF- a dit:


> Richard-deux , Merci beaucoup , je vais enfin pouvoir installer OS X



C'est vrai que c'est indispensable pour installer OsX !


----------



## -GF- (16 Avril 2015)

Invité a dit:


> C'est vrai que c'est indispensable pour installer OsX !


En même temps , on m'a quand même aidé


----------

